# 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!



## SUND-PIRAT (20. Mai 2014)

Mein Fall ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, aber kaum jemand schreibt darüber, was in 16 Bundesländern so unterschiedlich passiert!

Mein Beispiel zu diesem Thema ist:

Wenn man von der Küste kommt (MeckPomm) und dort seinen Fischereischein gemacht hat, bekommt man ihn auf Lebenszeit!
Zieht man dann berufsbedingt z.B. nach Berlin, soll man ihn in einen Berliner Fischereischein A umschreiben lassen, der nur 5 Jahre Gültigkeit hat! Das Umscheiben kostet ein paar Taler und die Verlängerung nach 5 Jahren natürlich auch!

*Von Lebenszeit auf begrenzt!* hmm... #d *Nein Danke!* da fahre ich doch lieber an die Ostsee!

und welche netten Erfahrungen mit Wohnungswechsel, Kosten, Fischereischeinprüfungen habt Ihr so gemacht?


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Als Hamburger ist man quasi angewiesen die fischereiabgabe für Hamburg SH und Mc pom zu zahlen #q


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Stulle schrieb:


> Als Hamburger ist man quasi angewiesen die fischereiabgabe für Hamburg SH und Mc pom zu zahlen #q



Quatsch! Du musst dir für jedes Bundesland ne Abgabemarke kleben? Neeeeeeee... Das kann ich nicht glauben!


----------



## Stulle (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Hamburg ist ja klar sh akzeptiert seit 2012 glaub ich die hh marke nicht an dh kommt man über die Stadtgrenze (5min mit dem auto) oder will an die Ostsee zahlt man auch da. auf montage in rostock/Wismar oder urlaub auf den oseeinseln, mit dem kutter von da los noch mal zahlen. Ne jahreskarte für dk hab ich ubrigens auch noch xD


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hamburg ist ja klar sh akzeptiert seit 2012 glaub ich die hh marke nicht an dh kommt man über die Stadtgrenze (5min mit dem auto) oder will an die Ostsee zahlt man auch da. auf montage in rostock/Wismar oder urlaub auf den oseeinseln, mit dem kutter von da los noch mal zahlen. Ne jahreskarte für dk hab ich ubrigens auch noch xD



dann kannst du ja alle paar Jahre den Fischereischein erneuern lassen, nur weil du 1000 verschiedene Abgabenmarken drin kleben hast :c


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Ne ne von jedem giebs nen eigenen Zettelchen


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

dadurch das ich einen MV-Fischereischein besitze, aber in einem anderen Bundesland wohne, darf ich nur in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern angeln, für alle anderen Bundesländern gilt mein Schein nicht, es sei denn ich melde ihn auf mein Wohnsitz-Bundesland um! #q

Danke lieber Staat!


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ne ne von jedem giebs nen eigenen Zettelchen


du bringst hier etwas durcheinander. es geht um den eigentlichen schein. manche nennen ihn bundesfischereischein. wat für ein quatsch. wäre schön wenn es so wäre und nicht die vom te genannte problematik.
du redest über die berechtigungen für die jeweiligen gewässer.
ps auch ich habe die ostseekarte für mv und für sh und auch dk. sh ist aber keine reiner ostseekarte sondern gilt auch für die freien gewässer dort. hoffe aufgeklärt zu haben.


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

an den te. wie jetzt nur 5 jahre gültig. habe ich noch nie gehört. prüfung gemacht schein bekommen und fertig. ist das bei meinem autoführerschein auch so. ???


----------



## Kotzi (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

@ sundpirat

Du kannst auch einfach mit deiner Prüfungsurkunde einen Schein in Berlin beantragen wenn du da gemeldet bist.
Ich hatte genau das gleiche bei meinem Umzug von Rlp nach MV, erstmal unwissend "schwarz" geangelt wegen Ummeldung, dann nachdem ich mir dessen bewusst wurde ( bewusst gemacht wurde ) einfach mit Prüfungszeugnis zum Amt, die haben das "geprüft" und nach ner Woche hatte ich meinen Fischereischein aus M-V. Den aus Rlp hab ich freilich auch immer noch, man kann ja nie wissen.
Jedenfals gehts einfach nur um die Steuern die du abdrücken musst, je nachdem wo du gemeldet bist. Der Rest ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, halt einfach 2 Behördengänge.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ sundpirat
> 
> Du kannst auch einfach mit deiner Prüfungsurkunde einen Schein in Berlin beantragen wenn du da gemeldet bist.
> Ich hatte genau das gleiche bei meinem Umzug von Rlp nach MV, erstmal unwissend "schwarz" geangelt wegen Ummeldung, dann nachdem ich mir dessen bewusst wurde ( bewusst gemacht wurde ) einfach mit Prüfungszeugnis zum Amt, die haben das "geprüft" und nach ner Woche hatte ich meinen Fischereischein aus M-V. Den aus Rlp hab ich freilich auch immer noch, man kann ja nie wissen.
> Jedenfals gehts einfach nur um die Steuern die du abdrücken musst, je nachdem wo du gemeldet bist. Der Rest ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, halt einfach 2 Behördengänge.



Pustekuchen!!!!

wer von Berlin nach MV zieht hat das Glückslos gezogen! Tauscht seinen Berliner Schein (5 Jahre begrenzt) in einen Lebenslang gültigen!

der Berliner Fischereischein A ist nur 5 Jahre befristet!!!! Ich müsste lebenslang in begrenzt umtauschen! (Aussage vom Amt) und der MV-Schein wird einbehalten!

das ist eine mega Frechheit!#q


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

hier mal ein Auszug!

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/324355/


----------



## Anglero (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Sorry, aber sonst hast du keine Probleme? 

Das ist halt Ländersache, nicht "Staat". 
Beschwere dich in MV dafür, dass sie dir das Leben so versüßt und dich nicht auf den schrecklichen Unbill  in Berlin usw. vorbereitet haben. |bigeyes 

Take it easy und geh Angeln, es gibt genug dieser Jammer-Threads! Mit Fachwissen hat das jedenfalls nichts zu tun.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Anglero schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sonst hast du keine Probleme?
> 
> Das ist halt Ländersache, nicht "Staat".
> Beschwere dich in MV dafür, dass sie dir das Leben so versüßt und dich nicht auf den schrecklichen Unbill  in Berlin usw. vorbereitet haben. |bigeyes
> ...



Was bist denn für ein Lappen!?

Das hier ist ein Forum wo man etwas schreibt, fragen hat und sich austauscht... 

Wenn dir das nicht passt, dann meld dich ab und Buddel dich ein!


----------



## Anglero (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Mit Lappen scheinst du ein Problem zu haben. Wer zwingt dich denn auf welcher Grundlage, deinen lebenslangen MV-Lappen umzuschreiben und wer kontrolliert das? Wo musst du neben deinem Fischereischein eine Meldebescheinigung oder Ausweis vorlegen, um eine Angelerlaubnis zu erhalten? Was spricht gegen die weitere Verwendung des lebenslangen MV-Lappens nach Wohnsitzwechsel?


----------



## Kotzi (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Ich glaube mit dumm stellen wärs am besten gelaufen.
Urkunde, Schein beantragen, den aus MV hab ich nicht mehr- Tada 2 Scheine.


----------



## Anglero (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Welchen Vorteil hast du dadurch, Erlaubnisschein zum halben Preis?


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

@Angelo 

Da ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin, frag ich nach was ich zu tun habe! Nach einem Umzug nach Berlin musst du deinen mv schein eintauschen und abgeben! 

Es geht rein darum! Und wenn es blöd läuft geht man als Schwarzangler durch, was ich nicht möchte! Ob du es verstehst oder nicht...


----------



## Anglero (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

"16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!" - darum geht es, dein Thread.

Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, auch wenn du mich einen "Lappen" nennst. 

Aber du bleibst bisher jegliche Grundlage schuldig, auf der du glaubst, deinen Fischereischein umschreiben lassen zu müssen.
"Ehrlichkeit" gegenüber wem/was? Bauchgefühl, Vorauseilendem Gehorsam, Doofheit?


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Meine Güte!

Das mit dem Fischereischein umschreiben ist nur ein Beispiel von mir, jedes BL hat nun mal ein eigenes Fischereigesetz, die Frage lautete: warum ist das so?
Warum gibt es dort keine Einheitlichkeit? Warum so ein Durcheinander?

Welche Erfahrungen müssen andere Leute in anderen BL machen, die z.b. Positiv oder negativ sind...

Du scheinst also Schwarzangeln in Ordnung zu finden und dementsprechend rücksichtslos zu sein, ich bin da anderer Meinung! 

Habe ich keinen gültigen Schein, habe ich nicht das Recht einen Fisch zu erlegen! Basta!


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Nach meiner Kenntnis werden/müssen Fischereischeine in den meisten Fällen nach Ablauf ihrer Gültigkeit umgeschrieben werden. 

D.h. doch lebenslang gültiger Fischereischein = kein Ablaufen = keine Pflicht zum Umschreiben


----------



## Locke4865 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Versteh ich nicht ganz|kopfkrat
Bei uns im Verein (Sachsen) ist ein in Berlin wohnender Hesse
der hat bis zum Ablauf seines hessischen Scheines in Berlin und Brandenburg mit diesen geangelt|bigeyes
der hat den sächsischen Erlaubnisschein Plus Zusatzmarke Brandenburg/Berlin
@Anglero so dachte ich bisher auch


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Erstmal ist eins Fakt Mädels: Die Adresse in Deinem Fischereischein muss mit der in Deinem Personalausweis übereinstimmen! Und Zack, schon gibts kein Umherreden mehr mit irgendwelchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten alá Lebenslang gültig = niemals umschreiben lassen ... Hab in meinem Leben selten etwas dümmeres gelesen.

Und das Ding mit, Juhuu zwei Fischereischeine ist doch ebenso behämmert, da es das Problem des TE´s nicht lösen würde. (er müsste dann mit dem "zweiten" Schein ja trotzdem alle 5 Jahre zur Havelchaussee)


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> ...Hab in meinem Leben selten etwas dümmeres gelesen...



Das kann ja nur daran liegen, dass du deine Beiträge nicht liest.

Mal in Ernst, vielleicht sollten wir alle mal wieder auf den Pfad der gepflegten Unterhaltung zurückkehren. 

Toxe könnte doch den Anfang machen und seine "Fakten" mit Fakten belegen.


----------



## WK1956 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Erstmal ist eins Fakt Mädels: Die Adresse in Deinem Fischereischein muss mit der in Deinem Personalausweis übereinstimmen!


 
wo steht das?


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

So etwas hätte schon eher Hand und Fuß: 

Bsp. Berlin (aber wann umschreiben?)

"...Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer, die dem Fischereischein A oder dem
Jugendfischereischein gleichstehen, gelten auch im Land Berlin, es sei denn, der Inhaber hat
seinen ständigen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes..."

BW scheint da genauer:

                     "...*Landesfischereigesetz BW §31 Absatz 4* 
_Bei Verlegung der Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg sind die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik
Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeine im Geltungsbereich dieses  Gesetzes längstens bis zum Ende des auf diese Wohnsitznahme  nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig..."

Ändert nichts daran, dass in vielen BLs eine Umschreibung erst mit Ablauf der Gültigkeit notwendig werden soll. 
_


----------



## Kotzi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Bei mir war es so:
Da ich umgezogen war und mich UMGEMELDET hatte, bin ich dem Land M-V wenn ich angeln gehen möchte die Pfründe schuldig.
Dh mein noch gültiger Fischereischein aus RLP war nicht mehr gültig da ich jetzt dem Land M-V zugehörig bin und da gefälligst auch Steuern abdrücken soll. 
Also musste ich meine Prüfungsurkunde vorzeigen die dann geprüft wurde ob das auch zulässig ist das ich auch wirklich zum angeln berechtigt bin...

Es geht allein um deinen Wohnort und damit die Fischereiabgabe die zu entrichten ist. Der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hat nur den Vorteil das man das Ding nicht verlängern lassen muss was ja in der Regel eine reine Formsache darstellt.
Wenn man 2 Fischereischeine hat, hat das allein den Vorteil, das man bei einem etwaigen Rückzug ins ehemalige Bundesland nicht wieder auf die Behörde rennen muss um sich das Ding wieder austellen zu lassen, sondern lediglich verlängern lassen muss ( was bei einem "lebenslänglichen" ja entfällt.)

Wer in einem Bundesland gemeldet ist und keinen Fischereischein aus diesem Bundesland besitzt hat also keinen gültigen Fischereischein, da man ja so böse ist und keine Abgaben abdrückt.

So ist jedenfals mein Rechtsverständnis von dem ganzen Behörden-Heck-Meck.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

endlich mal ein Austausch hier! geht doch mit Euch!

also das mit 2 Scheinen ist Käse, mir gehts ja hauptsächlich darum, das alle 5 Jahre nochmal Kosten auf mich zukommen, nur weil ich in einem anderen BL wohne! Deshalb haben viele Berliner auch nen Brandenburger Angelschein aber der wird in Berlin nicht anerkannt und viele Berliner fahren dehalb ins Umland. Ich müsste aber einen weiteren Weg auf mich nehmen um angeln zu dürfen!

Brandenburg = lebenslang
Berlin          = befristet

Die Adresse muss nicht unbedingt die selbe sein, wie im Personalausweis! Denn, ich habe den MV-Schein (mit MV-Adresse), Wohnsitz Berlin (im Perso) darf deshalb aber nur in MV angeln... erst wenn ich in den Berliner Fischereischein A tausche, darf ich wieder Deutschlandweit angeln.

Siehe Anhang! |krach:


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> und welche netten Erfahrungen mit Wohnungswechsel, Kosten, Fischereischeinprüfungen habt Ihr so gemacht?



aus 80 Euro Jahresbeitrag für den Club sind es 320,- Euro geworden :m


----------



## gelbeblume (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Fischereischein Brandenburg
Fischreiabgabe Brandenburg
DAV Brandenburg
Wohnung Berlin.
Wo in Berlin kann ich angeln?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



gelbeblume schrieb:


> Fischereischein Brandenburg
> Fischreiabgabe Brandenburg
> DAV Brandenburg
> Wohnung Berlin.
> ...



nirgendwo! #d


----------



## gelbeblume (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Warum nicht?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



gelbeblume schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini



weil du verpflichtet bist mit Hauptwohnsitz Berlin, einen Berliner Fischereischein A zu beantragen! Wird Kontrolliert und es kommt raus, du wohnst in Berlin, hast du eine Strafe am Hals!

Jetzt, darfst du nur in Brandenburg angeln #6


----------



## gelbeblume (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Brandenburg reicht mir. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## gelbeblume (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> nirgendwo! #d



In meinem Fischereischein ( + DAV Ausweis, Fischerei-Abgabe) steht die Berliner Adresse

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



gelbeblume schrieb:


> In meinem Fischereischein ( + DAV Ausweis, Fischerei-Abgabe) steht die Berliner Adresse



lustig! Du darfst ja auch den Brandenburger-Schein haben und es darf auch ne Adresse xy drin stehen! Nur gültig ist der Schein dann trotzdem in dem zu bewohnenden Bundesland nicht |kopfkrat joooo!

Heißt: hab ich den MV-Schein mit Berliner Adresse drin und Wohnsitz in Berlin, darf ich nur in MV angeln! Klingt bescheuert, ist aber so #q


----------



## gelbeblume (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Ich wollte zum Berlin DAV wechseln, und da habe keine Informationen dazu bekommen, wegen Fischereischein ändern, werde neuerdings auch zu Veranstaltungen des Berliner DAV eingeladen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## Kotzi (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Spaß, Spaß....
und alles so sinnvoll und nachvollziehbar...


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

nix sinnvoll! kein spaß! Abzocke ist das!

1x darf ne Verlängerung beantragt werden, was danach? Schein neu machen?:r


----------



## gelbeblume (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Da macht das angeln keinen Spaß mehr. Ich suche mir ein anderes Hobby.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Quatschkopf


----------



## Schuppi 56 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Also nun könnt ihr auch in Bayern Nach lesen dazu die links vom Bayerischenlandesverband 
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Thueringer_Vierteljahresfischereischein.pdf

lg


----------



## Anglero (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> Deshalb haben viele Berliner auch nen Brandenburger Angelschein aber der wird in Berlin nicht anerkannt...



Der wird so nicht anerkannt, dafür aber das Prüfungszeugnis aus Brandenburg, *auch *wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung Berlin Wohnsitz war. 

Bedeutet, der Berliner macht seine Prüfung in Brandenburg (z.B. Potsdamm) mit niedriegen Gebühren, ohne praktischen Teil und ohne Kurs, an vielen möglichen Terminen im Jahr, bekommt nach Vorlage des Zeugnisses in Berlin einen Berliner Fischereischein A, der dann natürlich auch in Brandenburg und allen anderen BL gültig ist.

Das ist doch schon mal ein echter Vorteil für die Berliner.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Anglero schrieb:


> Der wird so nicht anerkannt, dafür aber das Prüfungszeugnis aus Brandenburg, *auch *wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung Berlin Wohnsitz war.
> 
> Bedeutet, der Berliner macht seine Prüfung in Brandenburg (z.B. Potsdamm) mit niedriegen Gebühren, ohne praktischen Teil und ohne Kurs, an vielen möglichen Terminen im Jahr, bekommt nach Vorlage des Zeugnisses in Berlin einen Berliner Fischereischein A, der dann natürlich auch in Brandenburg und allen anderen BL gültig ist.
> 
> Das ist doch schon mal ein echter Vorteil für die Berliner.



welchen Vorteil hat es (außer übelall zu angeln), einen lebenslang gültigen Schein (auch in Brandenburg ist lebenslang) >> in einen fünf Jahre begrenzten zu tauschen?
 :c

wäre ich Berliner, würde ich den Brandenburger Schein behalten und eben zum Angeln ins Umland fahren!


----------



## Anglero (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Es gibt Angler, die einen bundesweit gültigen Schein haben möchten und die auch mal in einem anderen Bundesland angeln wollen. 

Da du selbst deine Geschichte hier nur als ein Beispiel verstanden sehen möchtest, habe auch ich mir erlaubt, die angenehme Möglichkeit des Prüfungstourismus "Berlin zu Barandenburg" als Besonderheit aufzuführen. Im Vergleich zu den Anforderungen anderer BLs ist das nämlich fast ein geschenkter Fischereischein. Btw., bitte nicht immer Vollzitate.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*



Anglero schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler, die einen bundesweit gültigen Schein haben möchten und die auch mal in einem anderen Bundesland angeln wollen.



Mensch du verstehst es nicht! Es geht nicht nur um mein Belangen, sondern um das Aller hier!!!! Klar möchte jeder überall angeln dürfen! Aber warum werde ich gezwungen einen Angelschein gegen einen schlechteren Schein zu tauschen um genau das zu dürfen?!?!?!

Jeder der einen Führerschein hat, darf Auto fahren, ein lebenlang und überall!
Zieht er um, darf er immernoch alles wie vorher überall! das ist ein einheitliches Gesetz, Vorschrift, wie auch immer!

Beim Angelschein jedoch: Zieht man um, in ein Bundesland wie Berlin, hat man die A Karte! Das ist damit gemeint!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

@ GelbeBlume ... schau mal hier rein, dann verstehste sicher besser.

http://www.dahme-spreewald.de/sixcm..._Antrag_fuer_Berliner_Antragsteller_final.pdf


So und hier nochmal zu der Adresse (Perso./FS). Der Berliner Fischereischein ist ein amtliches Dokument mit welchem ich mich überall ganz normal ausweisen kann. Da in Deutschland (ausser in Bundesländern wo man keinen FS benötigt) keine Pflicht besteht den Personalausweis zum angeln mitzuführen, liegt es auf der Hand das die Adresse mit Deinem derzeitigen Wohnort übereinstimmen sollte/muss. Du musst ja schließlich unter dieser Adresse stehts erreichbar sein: Beispiel: Fischereivergehen/Bußgeldzustellung/ect.. 

Da der TE ja nun keinenj Bock drauf hat alle 5 Jahre zu verlängern, wird er wohl seinen FS behalten, darf damit allerdings nicht in BLN fischen gehen. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 16 Bundesländer, 16 Gesetze!*

Richtig! Ich darf sogar rein gesetzlich nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern angeln!


----------

